# Surprised the hell outta me...



## Rusty Shackleford

* My  refrigerated apple seeds (from grocery store apples) are sprouting big time! Soon as the weather  cools down, I'll be taking them out and transplanting into egg cartons  to start them. They sat in the fridge for a couple months without doing anything, and I was about to give up. I put them back in anyway, and a few weeks later I remembered they were in there and checked them. BOOM! Almost every single one has sprouted.
*


----------



## muleman RIP

If you take good care of them, by the time the kid is in second grade you should have fruit. How are the other ones doing?


----------



## tiredretired

That's cool!  I want apple pie!  A la mode!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> If you take good care of them, by the time the kid is in second grade you should have fruit. How are the other ones doing?



I'll do the best I can. The pear seeds started out going strong, then just died. Not sure what happened, might have gotten just a tad too cold one night. The grape plant has exploded. Need to figure something for it to climb soon. I think I'm going to put a tomato cage around it for now and see how it likes it, since I can't put it in the ground with a trellis.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> That's cool!  I want apple pie!  A la mode!



Hell, so do I!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Mule!


----------



## muleman RIP

That grape needs a support stick and some ties. Twist a few bread ties and keep them loose to train it to the stick. We are going to make farm boy out of you yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> That grape needs a support stick and some ties. Twist a few bread ties and keep them loose to train it to the stick. We are going to make farm boy out of you yet.


Shoooot, already in the plans, son! 
Also, Just stepped out on the porch, and another little apple pie popped his head out, too. I know in an egg carton, they really don't have far to go, LOL, but still neat. I hope at least two make it and grow healthy. Looking forward to seeing what kind of apples they will make. I have seeds from a few different varieties, so there should be no problem with pollination if they start to grow in however many years. Plus, I have another egg carton's worth I will do once we eat the rest of the eggs


----------



## Av8r3400

Not to pee in your Special-K, but if those plants grow to trees they will probably never fruit.

Grocery store produce is grown on spliced trees that can not reproduce any other way than splicing.  (Take the root ball of a grown tree and splicing on the trunk of a fruit bearing tree.)  This is also to protect the proprietary nature of the fruit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Av8r3400 said:


> Not to pee in your Special-K, but if those plants grow to trees they will probably never fruit.
> 
> Grocery store produce is grown on spliced trees that can not reproduce any other way than splicing.  (Take the root ball of a grown tree and splicing on the trunk of a fruit bearing tree.)  This is also to protect the proprietary nature of the fruit.


Yeah, I'm aware of that, but I figure it's costing me nothing to try it out. And even if I never get fruit, I'll still have a tree or two


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So far so good. 7 out of 12 have peeked out into the world.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OBTW


----------



## muleman RIP

They look good!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good on ya man.  It's looking good.  That's the kind of thing my wife does.  Me?  I don't have the patience.  Keep at it and keep posting.  It's a fun thread.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks, Tex. I can afford the patience because I con't plant anything int he ground right now, anyway! So why not see what happens with seeds 

I ave more to start now that I emptied another egg carton.


----------



## muleman RIP

The wife has a friggin pecan tree in the big greenhouse. By next year she will have to give it away as it will be too tall. The one Amish lady is going to heat half of her big greenhouse this winter so she can grow things like we do. She could grow another couple of years on it. They won't survive our climate and I doubt they would even make it in southern Pa. We need to give it to the girl in N. Carolina but can't seem to get away from here when it is fit to transplant it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Mule, check out growing zones and whatnot. You'd be surprised what they say can grow down here, and up your way. I had a seed/tree catalog months ago that outlined it very well, but I can't seem to find it now. Had the form filled out for a few things for us, and some stuff that Mom wanted, but I lost the damn thing before I could send it in. They should send me another one soon as they send them out in the fall (I think that's when I got my last one) to pre-order for spring. Honestly, I can't even remember what company it was at this point. I think it was Gurney's.


----------



## muleman RIP

try this site.
http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes, I've used that site before. I think if the tree is strong enough, you should be able to have the pecan tree survive up there.


----------



## muleman RIP

They are not native much above the Carolinas.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Native, no. But that doesn't mean they won't live a bit north. Didn't you know pecans sometimes migrate?


----------



## muleman RIP

You dummy! The pecan pickers migrate. The trees stay where they are.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

They are up in Canada picking peaches now. Will come back here for apples in a month or so.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> They are up in Canada picking peaches now. Will come back here for apples in a month or so.


haha! 

Well, the little plants seem to be getting strong now. Didn't wilt, tilt, or tip in the heavy rain last night. Down to 6 at this point, two didn't take to the pots.


----------



## muleman RIP

We just had a hell of a storm come through here. Folks camping at the Glen for the race got a mean wake up. Clearing and sunny already and going to stay nice all weekend. I saw a nasty line came across down there last night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Got pretty nasty around us, but I didn't get much excitement here. Lots of lightning, soem thunder, but the wind didn't get very wild, and for the most part, the rain wasn't crazy either. But we did have a couple times when it poured pretty damn hard.


----------



## Galvatron

i swear your first post contains images of your sperm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Leave it to you to ruin a perfectly good thread


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The little tiny baby apple trees and the newest batch sitting behind the grape


----------



## muleman RIP

Get that grape trained up on something. even a piece of stiff wire would help it. See you got some more storms this morning. We got blasted about 4 am.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, they came through this morning, and hammered the treelings in the pots. And yes, I know I need to get it trained, I've just been either really busy, or very tired. (Work is kicking my ass)


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I've just been either really busy, or very tired. (Lith is kicking my ass)


Fixed it for you......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That too


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to suit up this morning and run the weedeater in the bee yard and the orchard area. Peaches look almost ready to pick. Will have to replace the apple trees as they did not make it. One is totally dead and the other only has a few live branches on it. Pears and cherry trees look pretty nice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Going to suit up this morning and run the weedeater in the bee yard and the orchard area. Peaches look almost ready to pick. Will have to replace the apple trees as they did not make it. One is totally dead and the other only has a few live branches on it. Pears and cherry trees look pretty nice.



Look forward to some pics 

Also, I got 4 more planted in pots with 5 or 6 more to do once they get a little bigger. Also, put the aloe in a big new home.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Question. What should I do with the little apple tree plants when the freeze weather kicks in?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Question. What should I do with the little apple tree plants when the freeze weather kicks in?


I would bring them all in the house. When they are not in the ground they can freeze out quick.


----------

